# the position of the adverb



## shimon

Hi, I'm a very beginner and need to be sure about the position of an adverb. 
Here is a sentence I translated into czech:   *italské víno je výborné, ale také české pivo je dobré. *What if I put *také *between *je *and *dobré*?
thank you


----------



## cernavic

Sentence is not wrong u can say it like that, but better is to put it between JE and DOBRE. That's more nature for native speakers.


----------



## Managa

shimon said:


> Hi, I'm a very beginner and need to be sure about the position of an adverb.
> Here is a sentence I translated into czech:   *italské víno je výborné, ale také české pivo je dobré. *What if I put *také *between *je *and *dobré*?
> thank you



Hello:

The correct form is

*Italské víno je výborné, ale české pivo je také dobré.*

Although, let me offer a slightly different version. A Czech person would probably say:

*Italské víno je výborné, ale české pivo také není špatné.*

For some reason, this example sounds more Czech-like to me.

Hope it helps


----------



## shimon

Thank you friends!


----------



## ilocas2

It's a matter of _personal opinion._ For me, the sentence

*Italské víno je výborné, ale české pivo je také dobré.*

sounds more naturally than

*Italské víno je výborné, ale české pivo také není špatné.*

So you can use both


----------

